# GTA IV On GTX 275, Very laggy



## Touriqunet (Jan 7, 2008)

I was trying my new pc out proudly yesterday, and ticked off every game as i went along, CoD4, perfect FPS, Crysis no lags, and then ... GTA IV the game i feared most. I set everything on highest possible, draw distance, view distance and so on, with 1680x1050 res but when i started the game, the FPS was IMPOSSIBLE to play, it was around 1 or 2 fps, and i had to hold the W key for about 10 sec for the car to move forward about 1m.
Are there any patches out there? i checked all my system specs, and im very sure that the game should run on full settings with no lag. I have a screenshot from canyourunit.com with my specs.

FYI,
CPU: Intel i7 920
GPU: Asus GTX 275 896mb
RAM: 6GB OCZ Platinum CL7 DDR3
Motherboard: Asus P6T
OS: Vista Ultimate 64bit

Please help :s

Thanks in advance ray:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What Power Supply does your system have. Could you post the PSU full specs.


----------



## Touriqunet (Jan 7, 2008)

OCZ GameXstream 700W

Technical specifications 
150 x 140 x 86mm (W x L x H) 
ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V 80% @ 115V (Typical load)
83% @ 230V (Typical load) 
Overvoltage/Overcurrent/Short-Circuit protection 
Active PFC 
MTBF:100,000 hours 
100~240Vac 10-5A 50/60Hz 
Maximum ratings are shown. The combined output of all 12V rails is 72A at ambient room temperature of 20 C.


----------



## Touriqunet (Jan 7, 2008)

I have the requirements and my specs right here, image attached below


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

please follow what Aus-Karlos said
also download the latest patch for GTA IV, I think a notifier should appear in the Rockstar launcher when you launch the game
or get it from here
http://www.rockstargames.com/support/IV/PC/patch/index.html


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I also suggest to try to run the game on low settings and see what your fps is
(I always use fraps, www.fraps.com)


----------



## Touriqunet (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, downloading the patch now. Ill patch it up, ill set it up on highest and lowest and see if theres any difference


----------



## Touriqunet (Jan 7, 2008)

After the patch i get an error GTA IV FATAL ERROR: Invalid resource detected - Please re-install the game

If i really do have to reinstall the game, then i cant be bothered to go through with it all again.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

download Revo uninstaller, choose GTA IV from the list and uninstall it then remove all its remaining from the registry and from your HDD
the patch has all other patches and plus a resource management adjustments
so I'm not surprised that you got that error, I think it's Rockstar fault (again!)
sorry for that but you have to install the game again and download the patch 1.0.3.0 from here:
http://www.rockstargames.com/support/IV/PC/patch/version/1.0.3.0/index.html


----------



## Touriqunet (Jan 7, 2008)

God... i hate GTA IV... so hard to play it!
Thanks anyway


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Did you follow what RockmasteR said in post 9?

There is almost always a solution to the problem, so don't go giving up just yet.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

My first choice as to why GTA 4 is lagging is becasue you r PSU isn't good enough. a OCZ 700w has 4 rails with 18amps each, but that doesn't mean that each rail adds up directly with each other. There are a couple PSU's that I know of that do have multiple rails that add up together like the Corsair 1000w with two 40 amp rails that add up to 80 amps. Your first choice should be this PSU. 

Corsair 850w
$170
after rebate $150

Its not the cheapest but its still worth getting it at this price.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Run the benchmark test in the Graphics menu with your current settings and write down the results. Then click 'auto-configure' and run the test again. You should be able to tweak the graphics settings based on the auto-configure results so you keep the same image quality but with higher framerates.

There's no need to set everything to maximum in GTA4. The maximum settings are intended for high-end SLI/Crossfire and future graphics cards. Once you go above a certain level in the settings, the image quality doesn't improve but there's a massive impact on framerates. The Shadows and View Distance settings are particularly demanding.

You could also check the 3D settings in the nvidia control panel to see if any of the options are set to 'force' or 'application controlled'. The control panel settings override the game's settings, so it's best to let the application decide in most cases and then make any changes in the game's graphics menu.

I play it on a 512mb 8800GT at 1440x900 using a 650W PSU with 4 +12V rails (4x18A), good image quality and decent framerates with no lag.

With multirail PSUs, you add the total amps. 80% of this figure gives you a fairly accurate combined total (eg. 80% of 72A = approx 58A)


----------



## Touriqunet (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, im too desperate to play GTA IV and i dont want to give up anymore.
PS Sorry to revive this kind of dead thread.
I lowered the view distance to 1 and the distance detail to around 40, this improved the performance when i started the game, but after playing about 1 min and getting to a point where there is a view of the other island, the game went crazy and again, the fps fell to around 2 or 3 max.
I play all other games with no probs, eg. Crysis, Far Cry 2, CoD4 all on highest possible settings and DX10. 
Im playing without the patch now because everytime i install it, i get the same error message (mentioned in previous posts)

Ill tell you guys the exact settings im playing on.

Resolution: 1680x1050 60hz
Aspect Ratio: Auto
Texture Quality: High
Render Quality: High
View Distance: 1
Detail Distance: 35
Vehicle Density: 36
Shadow Density: 0

Using up: 605mb/872mb

In my opinion, this pc should chew up GTA IV without any problems, especially after the performance i get from Crysis or Far Cry 2.

Thanks


----------



## Dave-Mastor (Jul 1, 2008)

Nah; my computer has issues with GTA IV on max, and it's about the same as yours.

I have texture quality at medium, render quality at very high, view at 30(I think), detail at 100, vehicle at 100, and shadow at 8. It usually only lags out during really heavy rain.

You really should get the patch though; it adds a few more tweakable settings, and it improved FPS for me.


----------



## Touriqunet (Jan 7, 2008)

I tried getting the patch, but everytime i do the game crashes with the same error (not even the game, before it starts i get the error)

Hoping for some more answers though!


----------



## Touriqunet (Jan 7, 2008)

I tried the settings Dave is using, but still, when i look at the other island in the game the game gets a little bit choppy.
I Really expected more from i7, GTX 275 and 6gb DDR3 CL7 ram! at least i can play other games on highest...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your computer is easily capable of running GTA4 at over 30fps at medium-high settings. 

My settings are 
Texture/Render Quality: High
View Distance: 35
Detail Distance:35
Vehicle Density: 20
Shadow Density: 3
Video Memory: 485mb of 512mb available
Approx 30-50fps

The patch will give you some extras settings to play with.

Are your chipset drivers, device drivers (graphics, mouse, sound, etc), DirectX and MS Updates all up to date?

There are some reports on other forums of people getting the "Invalid resource detected" error when trying to patch a cracked pirate copy of GTA4.

Are you using the original retail discs?


----------



## Dave-Mastor (Jul 1, 2008)

Indeed. Make sure your nVidia drivers are up to date, they made some GTAIV specific improvements a while back.

Google the error message you get after you install the patch, there's probably a fix out.


----------



## Touriqunet (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi, sorry for the late reply.
I got GTA to work after the patch, i dont know how, i just installed it and it worked  took me 3 installs!
You guys were right, after the patch i didnt have the FPS problem especially when there was a view of lots of buildings far away.
I downloaded the realistic damage handling.cfg, and everything works fine now!
Thanks alot everyone


----------



## Touriqunet (Jan 7, 2008)

One more thing, when the game loads, it takes HOURS! 
When cycling through the character images its like 4 or 5 mins, enough for the theme music to die down and end! then when it loads the save, its another 1 min.
Any solution to this would be greatly appreciated 
Thanks, sorry for the double post


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Happens to me aswell. It seems once you unlock all 3 islands the game loads normally again. Its an issue with the current patch.


----------



## Touriqunet (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, thanks again


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Please start a new thread.


----------

